# Retractable air hose reels



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

So for those that have one, are you pleased with it ? 

I bought the Tekton unit 3 years ago and I am not a full time mechanic putting it through the wringer, but it does get used at least 3 times a week for air hose cleanings/tire inflation, air tools, etc. 

The 50 ft.hose feeds out of the reel well and rewinds/locks in position fine for me. I have had no problems with the hose that came with it either. So all in all, I would buy another Tekton reel when the time comes. Not real cheap, but knowing good air hose reels can $$$$ quick, its not bad for $150.00 for a DIY'er to use. JMO


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I've had a coxreel brand hose reel forever, easily over 20 years. So long I don't even remember when I didn't have it. Was expensive at over $200 back then but has never had any leaks or spring problems and it gets a ton of use. Think I'm on the third air hose, switched it to a 3/8 yellow goodyear hose long ago. I can't imagine living without my overhead mounted reels!

Found a cheap (swap meet) source of heavy industrial electric cord reels made by Conductix and bought several of them. The guy worked for the factory that made them and bought up all the units that came back with warranty issues. He repaired the ones that could be and converted the ones that couldn't be repaired to air hose reels. Bought one or two each year when I caught him at a swap meet, but that was long ago. 

I have four cord reels and two air reels, paid about $75-$100 for each of them. The cord reels retail for $500+. The air reels always leak a little at the swivel but the cord reels are awesome. Have two with 14ga cable set up with trouble lights and two with heavy duty 10 gauge wire and dual receptacles, the slip ring commutator inside the reels is built to handle full 30 amps so they are heavy enough to be used for about anything.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Greg, I have an identical one in my shop. Shop is 24x24, so 50' of hose reaches all the corners. It is mounted above the barn doors and in front, I have a 50' reach outside, too. Big mistake. I wanted 100' so I could reach further, so I put one of those blue braided hoses on it. Don't. It stretches too much, unlike the original rubber one.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I had the same issue Chandler, with my 50 ft. hose that would come up 20' short from the reel whenever I needed to go to a car parked out front. So I just bought another 25 ft. Goodyear hose with male/female quick connects on it and hung it close to the door... for those rarely needed hose extension purposes.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I purchased this from Harbor Freight.

It works great And I use it all the time.

I paid about sixty Dollars for the hose and reel.

Don't forget to use the 20% coupon and the get it free coupon. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-50-ft-retractable-hose-reel-62344.html

3/8 in. x 50 ft. Retractable Hose Reel

Only: $79.99


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I know the first 10 years HF was in our town, they caught a lot of gripes about ALL the junk they had in their store. But the tools and tools boxes I have bought from them the passed 30 years that are not used in a pro setting, have served me well. I just buy them knowing, some of their tools are not so great and some will do just fine for me. Good to read here, the HF air reel is a bargain for a diy'er. .


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've always been a little leery of hose reels along with not seeing a real need for them. I always hang my hoses up near the regulators with some extra hoses hanging elsewhere.

I've been buying from HF for close to 40 yrs [back then it was harbor freight and salvage] Overall I've been satisfied with my HF purchases but you do need to know what you are buying. Some of their tools are junk but many of them are decent quality especially considering the price.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a Lincoln brand hose reel that my son got for me probably 15 years ago. It's worked well but the hose is showing it's age and needs to be replaced soon as there are cracks in the rubber. It sure comes in handy.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice Lincoln reel Dave. I guess you know they are the higher $$$$$$ units, so you got a nice gift.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

mark sr said:


> I've always been a little leery of hose reels along with not seeing a real need for them. I always hang my hoses up near the regulators with some extra hoses hanging elsewhere.
> 
> I've been buying from HF for close to 40 yrs [back then it was harbor freight and salvage] Overall I've been satisfied with my HF purchases but you do need to know what you are buying. Some of their tools are junk but many of them are decent quality especially considering the price.


But Mark, they make life easier for people, so you have to get one.  

I wish I could find a good retractable garden hose reel, that did not cost a leg or two. I hate fighting with rolling and unrolling garden hoses. Its like fighting a python on meth.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Gregsoldtruck79, We have two of these which have over 100 ft of garden hose. Ease to move around and easy to crank up the hose.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Best-Cho...Heavy-Duty-Yard-Water-Planting-Green/34875760


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Nice Lincoln reel Dave. I guess you know they are the higher $$$$$$ units, so you got a nice gift.


Actually I had no idea. Thanks for letting me know. I'll give my son a hug today for that but he won't have any idea why. :wink2:


----------



## badtheba (Jul 3, 2011)

ron45 said:


> I purchased this from Harbor Freight.
> 
> It works great And I use it all the time.
> 
> ...


I bought one of those for my dad's 30x40 barn and it works great. Quite heavy duty and adequately flexible hose. After the second or third time using his I decided I needed one for my small garage as well. Well worth the $60 when on sale. Coupons are a plus.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

